# Car electronics failed ?



## Repit86 (Dec 1, 2007)

I just bought a 2001.5 s4 and on the ride home the battery went almost completely dead and all the electronics stopped working in the car including the gas peddle it eventually died out too. What could it be i had the battery checked and it is good. Could it be the alternator? or maybe faulty wiring? I charged the batter at auto zone and put it back in and the car worked for a little then it died the same way. I just want to fix this problem already. And ideas??


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Car electronics failed ? (Repit86)*

You must check the alternator. It is not properly charging the battery. 
The fuel pump alone pulls 30 amps of juice. This would explain why everything sequentially is shutting down the longer you drive it. Also explains why everything ran fine on a charged battery. And congrats on the S4 - I love mine


----------

